# DIY SURFACE SKIMMER



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

Alright Nismo so i did as you reccommended and and a specemin container. I plan i drilling it tonight but i was wondering if you had any special techniques or advice as to how to drill it and where. im planning on putting it in the tank. marking the waterline and then drilling at the waterline and then down about an inch that way their would be teeth in the middle of the container. let me know if this sounds right. thanks


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

Not really sure why you are drilling. What I would do is get a Tupperware container, cut it in half, cut teeth into it then epoxy it to the wall of the aquaium. Then drill your holes for the over flows behind the skimmer. I'll draw up a paint file of what I am talking about when I get home.

Maybe you can do the same so we. Re on the same page of what we re talking about


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ok this is what i would do, mark the water line then mark 1/8 inch below that, this will be the center line for the holes, next mark at every half inch along that line, this will be the ceterline of each hole.

then stagger another set of holes below that.

since you dont have a sump or a top off and the skimmer its self will be removing some water plus evaporation your water level will fluctuate, this is un avoidable.

the seond set of holes will compensate for the changes in the water level and no matter what it will be skimming.

more or less like this.









i would make sure you have a good drill bit also put a piece of wood directly on the back side of the panel your drilling and take your time, you dont want it to crack on the last of 40 something holes.

post some before during after pics or your banned..

j/k but seriously try to get some pics of the process.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

oooo thats what he was making. i thought it was a skimmer for over flows. i see says the blind man.


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

nismo driver said:


> ok this is what i would do, mark the water line then mark 1/8 inch below that, this will be the center line for the holes, next mark at every half inch along that line, this will be the ceterline of each hole.
> 
> then stagger another set of holes below that.
> 
> ...


Full tank shot


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

The final product looks good. Great DIY. Lets us know how the skimmate improves.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sweet, so how is it working? is it pulling the film off the surface and producing good skimmate?


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

Its working real well. my drill ran out of batteries last night so im going to drill some more holes a little higher tonight to make sure i always have it skimming the surface no matter what the water level. ill get pics up when im done and of the nasty skimmate its producing


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sounds fantastic

good work on this project


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats looks great. Good job there.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

nice project, should make your skimmer quite a bit more efficent nice work!


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

it has helped a lot. i drilled more holes that way there are 2 rows of staggered holes and it always takes the gunk off the top of the water. ill post pics when i have time


----------

